# Still no Crewsk?



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm really getting worried about her and her family.  Administrators.......is there anyway you can get in touch with her via phone?  Or does anyone here have her number? She hasn't posted since the 27th.  I just sent her a PM to let us hear from her as soon as she can.  Does anyone know if the area she lives in was affected by the hurricane?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

Sizz, I don't know what is going on. I thought about her the second that I noticed that Middie out talked her 


I hope that she is okay. I don't think that the hurricane got South Carolina, except maybe storms.
I wonder if she had family in Louisisana or Mississippi?
Hopefully, she will get back here and let us know to stop worrying about her!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 5, 2005)

thats when I first noticed she was AOL ..... that was on the 29th I believe.  Better get those fingers working Mid......Crewsks fingers will be working overtime to pass ya when she gets back on here.


----------



## MJ (Sep 5, 2005)

We are trying to contact Crewsk to see whats up. I'm sure she is okay.


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2005)

i'm really worried about her guys. and there's no competition to see who gets the most posts lol. i don't know if it's such a good thing to have the most lmao


----------



## MJ (Sep 5, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> there's no competition to see who gets the most posts lol.


Really?

*Middie*
*Site Helper*





*Profile: *
Location: Cleveland,Ohio USA
Posts: 897,406,693 
Status: *Online*

  

Only kidding Middie. Lets pray for Crewsk.


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2005)

oh wow... i need a life lol
praying going on here


----------



## middie (Sep 5, 2005)

mj... heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy i only have 7 thousand something posts !!!!!!!!
i still need a life lol


----------



## marmalady (Sep 5, 2005)

She lives in upstate SC, I think. If the admins have an address, I'd be willing to drive there. I'm worried. I just googled her town, and looked at some newspapers; it doesn't appear that her area got slammed.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Sep 5, 2005)

Im also worried. I sent her a prize for the DC B&B and I might still have her addy around. I'll look for it. Actually scratch that idea. She moved didnt she.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 6, 2005)

Everyone...this brings up a very important thought.  I know so well how everyone has become friends here.  Will everyone take just a moment...and think how you would like to contact your friends here if "heaven forbid" something happens to you?  Have someone you know agree to contact the administration....and tell them how to do it.  Get someone's email address so they can be contacted and let everyone else know.  Unthinkable things can happen besides hurricanes.  Car accidents...bad health...emergency trips you might have to make.   Friends are so important in life, and when you care about someone you want to know what happens to them.  Come on now...it will only take you a few minutes!  Think of someone that will contact us if something happens to you!  God bless you all!


----------



## Dove (Sep 6, 2005)

Good idea..
Elf and SierraCook have my phone number and Elf knows DH's Niece in Ashville.
Why don't we all pick a Buddy and leave contact info. with them.
Marge


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 6, 2005)

I already have my buddies.....it doesnt hurt at all!


----------



## luvs (Sep 6, 2005)

i hope all is well with our friend crewsk.


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2005)

okay good idea. jkath has my phone number.
i just gave it to luvs too since she lives a little
closer to me than anyone else does.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks MJ for trying to get ahold of her.  I just can't see her just not trying to use someone elses computer to let us know she's ok.....she knows how much we worry when someone is missing.  In case I don't get to the site can someone please PM me when they know something......cause sometimes I just get on and check my routine mail. My prayers are with her and her family that things are ok.  Thanks for the update to let me know if her area was affected by the hurricane.


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't got to know people here, but don't think the storm got anywhere close to her. We are also on the east coast and it was all west of us until it got way on up the country. I don't remember just where in SC she is, but it shouldn't have been affected at all by the storm. We only got some rain. It crossed Florida way south of us and went into the Gulf before hitting Miss and La and the panhandle of Florida and Alabama.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe, (crossing fingers and toes) she's just busy or
taking a small vacation??


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you think that maybe, she got into school stuff like the PTA or volunteering? Are both of her kids in school, or is it just one?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2005)

I think it's both of them now.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 7, 2005)

I say have a "Maidrite Day" everyone. I just know our friends will be back with tales to tell !


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats hard on the eyes!!  But I do agree!


----------



## marmalady (Sep 7, 2005)

Eww - Maidrite - don't post in yellow - these old eyes can't read it, lol!


----------



## licia (Sep 7, 2005)

Can anyone read that?  It looks like yellow scribbles.


----------



## MJ (Sep 7, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> Can anyone read that? It looks like yellow scribbles.


I can read it with my welding helmet on.


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

OK guys, good news. Crewsk just checked in. She is taking care of some things so she still might not be on for a while, but we will be here when she is able to come back.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone! You have no idea how much I really need your prayers right now. I'm so sorry that I had you all worried, some things just spiraled out of control for a while & I'm working on getting them all back on track. Thanks again for all of your thoughts & prayers! I'll be back as soon as I can. I love & miss you all!


(Thanks for posting on my behalf GB! )


----------



## GB (Sep 8, 2005)

My pleasure Crewsk. You hang in there and if there is anything  we can do, let us know.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

You do what you need to do, Crewsk, we'll be here when you come back.

I'm glad that at least you are okay!!


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 8, 2005)

I was worried about you... praying that all will be well in the end...

HUG!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 8, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family........I sent you a reply to your PM.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad to see ya back!!   Take care 
we'll be waiting for you when you come back!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 8, 2005)

I just wanted to say goodbye for a little while longer. Thanks for all your support, I really appriciate it! I'll try not to be gone as long this time, but I will be back in full force before you all know it! So, middie, you better hold on to that title as tight as you can. I'm sure I'll be talking the ears off a donkey when I get back.


----------



## Dove (Sep 8, 2005)

He said " I say have a Maidrite day everyone. I'm sure our friends will be back with tales to tell" 

LOL--these 71 year old eyes did pretty good!!


----------



## middie (Sep 8, 2005)

crewsk we're just glad you're okay.
get everything taken care of and
we'll see you when you get back.
thoughts and prayers are with you
and your family


----------



## wasabi (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks Middie, that how I feel. Crewsk, hurry back. We miss you.


----------



## callie (Sep 8, 2005)

crewsk!  It's so nice to hear from you.  Sometimes getting life back on track is a big job.  Hang in there - and hurry back!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 8, 2005)

I didn't know you well yet....but because everyone else liked you so much...I knew I would too!  Glad you're O.K. !  If you need a shoulder to lean on...well...that's a little difficult...but I'm a good listener!  Love and prayers!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2005)

Really glad you're Ok.  Don't know what's wrong, but we all go through times when we have to shift our focus.  My prayers are with you as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 14, 2005)

*Crewsk, glad things are getting better.  Take care of you and your family.  We will still be here when you get things in order.  *

*Hugs, SC   *


----------



## crewsk (Sep 22, 2005)

I just wanted to swing by while I had a chance. I'll be back in full force Monday afternoon, Tuesday morning at the latest. I'm so excited!! I can't wait to catch up with all the new posts & see what everyone's been up to. I'm doing much better than I was the last time I was here & I hope to be back to normal in a couple of more weeks (but then again, I never was really normal now was I ). Thank you all so much for your thoughts & prayers!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 22, 2005)

Awww Crewsk......your as normal as the rest of us......but come to think of it how normal are we really.  
I'm glad things are falling into place for you and you'll be coming back to us......you've been greatly missed.  Now you and Middie play nice in the battle for top poster  Take care chick....you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## TexasBlueHeron (Sep 22, 2005)

"Normal" people are just those you don't know very well.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2005)

It'll be nice to have you back!
Can't wait.


----------



## Zereh (Sep 22, 2005)

TexasBlueHeron said:
			
		

> "Normal" people are just those you don't know very well.



LOL Oh so true!

Welcome back, Crewsk!


Z


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2005)

crewsk - my first friend on this board:  hurry back, darlin!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 22, 2005)

How nice to get on and find out that crewsk was here...Now that makes a good day into a GREAT one   Glad you're back with us crewsk, you have really been missed
kadesma


----------



## callie (Sep 22, 2005)

Hurry back, crewsk!  Glad to hear from you!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Normal is BORING!!
Welcome back Crewsk, can't wait to see how long it takes you to be top poster again )


----------



## tweedee (Sep 22, 2005)

Normal, what's that?. I'm 100% crazy


----------

